# Glass Cathedral Online



## radiomovies (Feb 20, 2009)

Dear all

Just to let you know I've started putting past albums online as streamed MP3s - I figure if someone's come to a concert, bought a ticket for a show or bought a DVD, then it's good to release the music (if you own it) online without charge.

The Glass Cathedral was released 10 years ago and got some nice press and airplay at the time. It's based on Piranesi and Monteverdi and is now here:
http://radiomovies.wordpress.com/about/the-glass-cathedral-online/
best wishes

Philip


----------



## radiomovies (Feb 20, 2009)

*and another one*

And there's also _The Diver in the Crypt_ about William Walker the deep sea diver who saved Winchester Cathedral.
thanks for the nice messages!
best
PS


----------

